# Kopi Deva single dose grinder



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

Has anyone ordered one if these on Kickstarter or Indigogo? If you've ordered more than one would be interested in buying off you.









KOPI Deva - a single dose coffee grinder


A zero waste coffee grinder - engineered to the precision of a Formula race car. Literally. | Check out 'KOPI Deva - a single dose coffee grinder' on Indiegogo.




www.indiegogo.com


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

wow really quite surprised that no one on the forum bought this! Would be interested if anyone has ordered one for themselves or has tasted the shots from it.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Some have. Just not here 

One came with a dud battery which got quickly rectified. 

Heard mixed results in how well it grinds.


----------



## Tijs (Apr 26, 2021)

M_H_S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone ordered one if these on Kickstarter or Indigogo? If you've ordered more than one would be interested in buying off you.


You can buy mine if you like. I already have it but while waiting for this grinder I got really fond of my Ssp mp burrs which won’t fit in this one. I’m living in the Netherlands so if you want to pay for it what I paid I’m happy to send it to you.
I’ve paid 489 pounds + 149 euro for it.


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Tijs said:


> You can buy mine if you like. I already have it but while waiting for this grinder I got really fond of my Ssp mp burrs which won’t fit in this one. I’m living in the Netherlands so if you want to pay for it what I paid I’m happy to send it to you.
> I’ve paid 489 pounds + 149 euro for it.


Still available?


----------

